# Newbie looking for info



## Staceee83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi! My name is Stacy. 
My apologies for sounding dumb here I'm very new and just very recently decided to move to Spain to work and live with my partner. Just the two of us. 
Doing some research online about cost of rent and utilities etc so have some but not a lot of knowledge. Currently trying to learn the lingo and hope to relocate in 2017. 
We are both in our 30s and will pretty much work at anything. Was thinking about the costa blanca region to start off until we get more confident of the lingo. 
Maybe someone here in the same situation as us could help us how to get the ball rolling, I'm struggling to find local recruitment agencies too. How much money would we need if we were planning to work pretty much straight away? 
Sorry for the long story but thought it would help if I told you a bit about our situation so answers are easier. 
Thanks and much love!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Staceee83 said:


> Hi! My name is Stacy.
> My apologies for sounding dumb here I'm very new and just very recently decided to move to Spain to work and live with my partner. Just the two of us.
> Doing some research online about cost of rent and utilities etc so have some but not a lot of knowledge. Currently trying to learn the lingo and hope to relocate in 2017.
> We are both in our 30s and will pretty much work at anything. Was thinking about the costa blanca region to start off until we get more confident of the lingo.
> ...


:welcome:

Hopefully by 2017 the unemployment situation won't be so bad - but atm it's awful  

As for employment agencies - this is the most used as far as I'm aware Infoempleo.com, descubre las ofertas de empleo en la bolsa de trabajo de cada zona.

Under current rules, to come here to work, if you have proper contracted work lined up, you would be able to satisfy resident registration requirements. You'd still need several thousand to 'get you going' though as far as setting up home/rental deposits etc are concerned, until the first pay packet 

have a read of this MOVING TO SPAIN

Why the Costa Blanca btw? In many areas you'd have Valenciano to contend with as well as Castellano (Spanish)


----------



## Staceee83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for replying xabiachica!

We would just be bringing ourselves or basically anything that we can bring on a plane lol so that aspect is relatively easy.
Its hard to know how to start the ball rolling and what to know when we move there what we need to do. 
I had a read of the "moving to spain" link you included in your reply, thats really helpful and i will save that for when we need to start the wheel in motion. 

We were thinking we should have around £4000 so hopefully that should be enough. 

Costa Blanca was only a thought, we really would live anywhere where the rent was reasonable with the employment potential and a generally good English speaking community until our Spanish is up to scratch  
Obviously id like to have a job to walk into before we went but that might be a bit too ambitious.
I see alot of english speaking jobs in the telesales market which im experienced in but they are mostly in expensive areas. As I said before we would literally do anything starting off but for now its head down here and save as much as possible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Staceee83 said:


> Thanks for replying xabiachica!
> 
> We would just be bringing ourselves or basically anything that we can bring on a plane lol so that aspect is relatively easy.
> Its hard to know how to start the ball rolling and what to know when we move there what we need to do.
> ...


The problem with most of the telesales jobs is that they are commission-only & don't come with a proper contract, so you wouldn't be covered for healthcare nor be able to register as resident.... & quite possibly would be working 'on the black'


----------



## Staceee83 (Sep 14, 2015)

ah you see, i would not know any of this if I hadnt have came to this forum!
Thanks. Everyone is lovely.
Are we allowed to post facebook pages on this? 
Im now thinking about Costa Del Sol. Maybe you or someone else could recommend the best place for employment with limited spanish language? Rent seems pretty reasonable in Costa Del Sol too and a beautiful region.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Staceee83 said:


> ah you see, i would not know any of this if I hadnt have came to this forum!
> Thanks. Everyone is lovely.
> Are we allowed to post facebook pages on this?
> Im now thinking about Costa Del Sol. Maybe you or someone else could recommend the best place for employment with limited spanish language? Rent seems pretty reasonable in Costa Del Sol too and a beautiful region.


It all much the same across Spain, few jobs and without an employment contract, no healthcare.

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

But maybe take a look at this??? It'll give you an idea of what is about. Obviously the jobs arent all as they seem, so tread carefully. But you must have a contract to enable you to be covered by the Spanish NHS

Jo xxx


----------



## Staceee83 (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Jo!
Im from Northern Ireland so Im used to the employment being bad unfortunately. 
I am so glad I found this forum! Basically looking for somewhere to ask my dumb questions and hopefully make some friends in the region we eventually move to so we are not completely alone lol. 
And if I am extremely lucky could find a job 
Thanks for the link, Im going to have a look at it now. 
Stacy xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live on the CdS... unemployment in Malaga Province is amongst the highest in Spain. One in three people are unemployed. Work is low-paid, seasonal, mainly in the hospitality sector. Thousands of locals face joblessness at the end of this month when the summer season ends and staff are made redundant until next June or July.
Of course some lucky people get jobs. It's not impossible. But with so many people, local people, seeking work, many of them immigrants willing to work long hours for low pay, it's difficult for people without reasonably fluent Spanish and, most importantly, with no connections, to find legal contracted work.
Rents and the cost of living generally are higher on the CdS than the other Costas. You will have to start thinking at 500 euros a month plus utilities rent for a decent apartment in the Marbella-Estepona area. Further up the coast, Benalmadena or Torremolinos, may be cheaper..


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A good portal to use is Kyero. I just did a very basic search for Malaga province and found this:

https://www.kyero.com/browse/malaga-property-long-let-loc29mxp500pag1ppp20slt1srt0

If you are happy to rent a small place you might be surprised at the low cost of some areas around here. You need to do a lot of fact finding trips if you can afford to, with a particular emphasis on the employment situation in different areas.


----------

